# Desk clock



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I actually put this on the lathe so I'll post it here. I found a few little grapefruit size oak burls a while back and decide to make the wife a little clock for her desk. Finished with BLO

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice looking clock Tony ! The grain really stands out n looks great


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nice...that is a real unique piece and looks good from either side!
Does the clock lift out to change time or battery?


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 28, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Very nice...that is a real unique piece and looks good from either side!
> Does the clock lift out to change time or battery?



It's a quarts clock insert they pop right out and you can change the battery


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks all. Wife liked it ( thankfully )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Real nice Tony. Kind of hard to stick that in her hair. Oh yeah, it's a clock.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 28, 2014)

Like I said earlier beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2014)

Plus it gives his wife something to throw at him

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

Tony - Thats a really nice piece of wood, and a really great use of it. That grain a very unique and looks like hair... 
The one suggestion I might have to personalize it more would have been to carve the back view into a bun and put a hair-stick in it:cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tony - Thats a really nice piece of wood, and a really great use of it. That grain a very unique and looks like hair...
> The one suggestion I might have to personalize it more would have been to carve the back view into a bun and put a hair-stick in it:cool2:


All if these comedians. Lol. Thanks bud


----------



## Tclem (Jul 29, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> Very nice Tony.


Thanks


----------

